# Are all Delta pop-up assemblies crap?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I installed 4 Delta 3 piece lav faucets today. They all had cheap crappy plastic pop-ups. No changing for a good one from the truck because they wanted bronze. Out of the four boxes I was missing handle set screws for one and the bolts for the stem in another. Is this the norm?:blink:


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

No! I like Delta pop ups. The nice chrome plated brass ones. Not the cheap plastic ones that come with the Box Store Delta faucets.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> I installed 4 Delta 3 piece lav faucets today. They all had cheap crappy plastic pop-ups. No changing for a good one from the truck because they wanted bronze. Out of the four boxes I was missing handle set screws for one and the bolts for the stem in another. Is this the norm?:blink:


Have you had to cut one of the stainless TP's? I have about 2 dozen of the brass TP's put back.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I installed 4 Delta 3 piece lav faucets today. They all had cheap crappy plastic pop-ups. No changing for a good one from the truck because they wanted bronze. Out of the four boxes I was missing handle set screws for one and the bolts for the stem in another. Is this the norm?:blink:


Did you get it at lowes or at a wholesale supply house????


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Did you use plumbers putty to install?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I installed 4 Delta 3 piece lav faucets today. They all had cheap crappy plastic pop-ups. No changing for a good one from the truck because they wanted bronze. Out of the four boxes I was missing handle set screws for one and the bolts for the stem in another. Is this the norm?:blink:


 



Doesn't it just burn you up?......:furious:

My pet peeve is the faucets don't come with brass supply line nuts anymore; they think everybody uses flex supply lines.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I did not buy them, the outfit I was working for is a restoration company. They might have got it at a lowes or HD. I was surprised by the cheapness of them.

Yes putty, sorry for all those I offended but I did use sillycone around the stool. 

They provide brass nuts in the luxury line brand my supply house sells, the pop=ups are brass also. 

The whole job was a PITA wood glued under the marble tops made it to thick to install faucets. Galvanized all over mixed with copper. Painters underfoot ******** about plumbers underfoot. 

Glad I don't do new install stuff.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I did not buy them, the outfit I was working for is a restoration company. They might have got it at a lowes or HD. I was surprised by the cheapness of them.
> 
> Yes putty, sorry for all those I offended but I did use sillycone around the stool.
> 
> ...


That's ur problem. It's not contractor grade!! I love to do new install. I hate service!!


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Honestly, when I first ran into the plastic Delta assemblies I disliked them just because they looked liked Fisher Price. Now I prefer them. They install alot quicker once you do a hundred or so.

I'm with you on the supply nuts not coming with alot of faucets. We now keep a dozen on the truck at all times. We still use compression stops with poly supply tubes. Can't afford to use braided SS.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

100 Watt said:


> Honestly, when I first ran into the plastic Delta assemblies I disliked them just because they looked liked Fisher Price. Now I prefer them. They install alot quicker once you do a hundred or so.
> 
> I'm with you on the supply nuts not coming with alot of faucets. We now keep a dozen on the truck at all times. We still use compression stops with poly supply tubes. Can't afford to use braided SS.



Those things are giving a apt hell right now, they are getting a HUD refurb and they are not supposed to have any plastic supply lines. I told them I could replace them all.... for a low low fee of course. :laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The contractor grades I use come with brass Pop-ups and with the brass supply nuts.


----------

